# better late than never



## bignick (Sep 13, 2004)

well..even though i'm coming up on 700 posts...i've only been here a short time...what can i say...i've got cable internet, don't need much sleep and i'm always on my computer...

The name's Nick, 20 years old...computer science major...

in the process of studying for my black belt test in taekwondo(Less than 3 months!!!!  AHHH!!)

also study judo and jujutsu...keeps me busy at least 5 days a week...

you know what they say...

idle hands don't get to punch things or throw people...


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 13, 2004)

A rolling stone gathers no moss....

Nice to meet you Nick.  I'm Dan.  My friends call me Dan.  

Don't sweat the obsession, man.  What else is there to do?  Might as well talk it up.


----------



## bignick (Sep 13, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Don't sweat the obsession, man. What else is there to do? Might as well talk it up.


that's the plan....


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 13, 2004)

Hiya Bignick, I enjoy having you here on the board too.  You know my daughter is 20 too.  She was in St. Paul for two years going to school, so where were you when I needed you????  And she is a pretty little blonde, extremely independent, who hifalutid away to Arizona with a guy she barely knew.  May have to send you after her...be prepared.  TW


----------



## bignick (Sep 13, 2004)

awaiting orders, ma'am...


----------



## blackbeltedbeauty (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey nick! I'm a 1st dan in taekwondo. Good luck going for your black. They won't change my dang thing to black belt. It seems stuck on white. Do you do any weapons?   :asian:


----------



## bignick (Sep 14, 2004)

our school does limited weapons training, our main focus is taekwondo however...

as for your "white belt" this has to do with the number of posts you have...not your true rank...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Bignick 

Belated Welcome ~!

~Tess


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, bignick!  I've already had the pleasure of your acquaintance during hunting expeditions here on MT.    Welcome.  I've also been here a very short time - it's very easy to get on MT for 10 minutes between experiments or whatnot, gab away, come back later....  Sigh.


----------



## Baytor (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey Nick,

Greetings from a fellow new guy/ Minnesotan.


----------



## bignick (Sep 14, 2004)

nice to meet you all...as a warning...i manage to catch most of my "oof-da's" when i type them....but you never know when one will slip through


----------



## The Kai (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Nick

I'm in a somewhat warmer climate, and we get the Packers as a home team.  If you ever foray into Wis let me know
Todd


----------



## Baytor (Sep 14, 2004)

Where in WI are you from?  I grew up in the UP just over the river from Marinette, which is about an hour north of Green Bay.  I have family all over northeastern WI.  And yes, I am still a Packer fan even though I live in MN now.  I just couldn't jump on that bandwagon.


----------



## The Kai (Sep 14, 2004)

I am down in Milwaukee, although from my Mom I have family up in the Green Bay area.  It is alot easier being a Packer fan now, than back in the 70's and 80's.  BTW they looked pretty good last night.  If ever in town let me know

Todd


----------



## bignick (Sep 14, 2004)

The Kai said:
			
		

> I am down in Milwaukee, although from my Mom I have family up in the Green Bay area. It is alot easier being a Packer fan now, than back in the 70's and 80's. BTW they looked pretty good last night. If ever in town let me know
> 
> Todd


i actually have relatives in the milwaukee and osh kosh region


----------



## Baytor (Sep 14, 2004)

I have family in Sheboygan, which isn't too far away.  Relatively speaking.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 27, 2004)

it's good to know there are other CIS majors around to gab about processes and deadlocking when my brain is fried from reading Tanenbaum....oy.  damnable page tables and link lists and....arg...must...not...be.........assimilated....


----------



## bignick (Sep 28, 2004)

resistance is futile....


and i don't even watch star trek


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 28, 2004)

Hello and a belated welcome :asian: (thats what it would be right?)


----------



## bignick (Sep 28, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> it's good to know there are other CIS majors around to gab about processes and deadlocking when my brain is fried from reading Tanenbaum....oy. damnable page tables and link lists and....arg...must...not...be.........assimilated....


sorry chronuss...i'm much more into the programming side...and i can't remember much from architecture...they say the brain blocks out traumatic memories...


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 28, 2004)

more power to you then...I have one more programming class to accomplish then I'm out of that tyranny forever...gimme my DNS servers with forward and reverse lookup zones and I'm much more at home.


----------



## bignick (Sep 28, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> I have one more programming class to accomplish then I'm out of that tyranny forever...gimme my DNS servers with forward and reverse lookup zones and I'm much more at home.


grrrosss...put me in some recursive loops and object oriented design and i'm happy/frustrated for hours...


you see...no matter what your focus, the computer industry preys on people that can't stand not being able to solve a problem...i will stay up(and have) until 4 in the morning for 3 days straight programming and gone to class the next morning...i swear...if you put a rubik's cube in my hands i'd die of starvation...


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 29, 2004)

...I hate recursion....with a passion you can only imagine...


----------

